# HDR photos in 4.2



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure if this has been answered.

Is it possible to get the HDR setting for Gnex camera. I assume Google only added it to the nexus 4 on purpose, but can we port it over?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

HDR is pure software...i would assume one of the rom devs could "unlock" this somehow.


----------



## 3rdstring (Jul 19, 2011)

I think HDR is hardware dependant & not compatible with the gNex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

3rdstring said:


> I think HDR is hardware dependant & not compatible with the gNex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I seriously doubt it. as long as you can hold the camera steady for a couple seconds it shouldn't be hard to snap 3 pics and merge them into HDR with software. or at least throw a fake HDR filter on to one pic.

HDR is taking 3 shots of the same "frame" one at low exposure, one at normal exposure and one at high exposure and merging them into one shot that highlights the best part of each shot. like i said, as long as you get 3 of the same shots at different exposures you can get an HDR image.

i could get an HDR image from my 8 year old Canon point and shoot if i had the right software.
and there is always the cheesy HDR "filter" for a single pic that works fairly well.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah HDR was hacked to work on the iPhone 3G back when the iPhone 4 came out so I'm sure it can work. Also I'm pretty sure there have been HDR type apps put out before.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been using this app for months...takes a great photo....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.almalence.hdr&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Agree with above, HDR camera works great.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

as you can see from the 2 posts above, and my personal use of " HDR camera" the Gnex is more than capable of shooting HDR. why google decided to leave it off is beyond me (marketing/selling point) but i have faith that the great Devs will unlock it for us Gnex users....unless it is true HDR then our cameras may not be fast enough to take the images quick enough.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

It is Software related... to enable it, a dev will have to go into camera driver code to do so... it isn't just a matter of pushing the Libs.

See here for the answer:
http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/33355/why-is-the-hdr-button-missing


----------

